# NEED PRAYERS



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

My youngest daughter's long time friend was hit by a drunk driver enroute from picking up his
friend at work Sunday evening. His friend was killed immediately and he's been in critical
condition since but hopefully would stabilize. It seems he's taken a turn for the worse.
If you could please keep him in prayer. His name is Matt and he's a nice kid. My daughter
is so very upset as there have been several accidents involving school mates of hers this
past year.
The 30 yr old drunk woman escaped with only a broken leg.

UPDATE: 1/14 Matt is holding on and fighting the fight. He's not stabilized yet, so no surgery at this time.
He is still sedated and has some brain swelling but they did bring him up long enough for
him to squeeze his mom's hand. Please continue to keep him in prayers. THank you all so much!

The woman was going 80-90 miles an hour when she ran the red light.


UPDATE 1/15 Matt is still holding and fighting. They found a clot and are trying to locate it exactly. He also has
sheering and contusions to an isolated part of the brain, but doctors have assured he could heal
from that and do well. He still has internal bleeding and until stable they can't operate. Please 
continue to keep him in prayers. THank you so much!!!! My daughter has relayed to his mom
all the prayers coming from this forum for Matt and all. She's so grateful.

UPDATE 1/18 Today Matt is stable but still critical, and had surgery and blood transfusion.. I did see where his mom reported he is going into pneumonia so these are the most immediate things to pray over. They are putting in a
trache tube as they want to try to wake him. Please keep the prayers coming! Thank you!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

How awful, Brit. I'm so sorry to hear this. My heart goes out to Matt and his family.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Brit,

Matt is in my prayers and your daughter is too. :grouphug: And bless the family of his friend.

What a tragedy...and so unneccesary....when will some learn?

But now, only thinking good thoughts for Matt, your daughter...and may some sort of comfort come to his friends family.

I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh my! how awful! :bysmilie: i will definitely keep him in my thoughts, brit.

if there is one thing i despise, it's drunk drivers! i hope they prosecute her to the fullest extent of the law.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Prayers for Matt and all involved.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

gosh how aweful...my heart goes out to these kids' families....

I will keep them all (and your daughter) in my prayers....

I too dispise drunk drivers...I hope this lady sits in prison for the rest of her life!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Prayers, blessings and love sent your way to Matt, his family and your daughter. Hopefully he will persevere...Much Love, x0x00x N


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Praying for Matt - she's going to get more than a broken leg when she has her day in court - I hope ..


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for Matt and your daughter

Cathy


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Gosh Brit that is just awful to read. I will keep Matt (and your daughter) in my T & P. I am so sorry  Don't get me started on drinking and driving....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry. I will pray for your daughter's friend.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh how horrible! It just never seems fair, does it? 

I will keep him in my thoughts.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry to that, Brit!!!! :smcry: I will be praying for your daughter's friend and his family!!! rayer: :grouphug: 

My mom and brother were hit by a 17 year old drunk driver two Christmas Eves ago and they are both still in pain from the accident to this day. My brother can't do any of the things he loved and has random pains all over his body. It breaks my heart. The worst part is all the drunk driver got was his liscence suspended, probation, and community service. :smmadder: I hope your daughter's friend and his family get more justice than we have!!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhh, gosh, how horrible!! I sure hope Matt makes it! rayer:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: How terrible Brit.
God knows what Matt's family is going through. 
All because of a stupid decision , it has ruined lives and people will never be the same/ ever..........
I love how people just decide to get into their car intoxicated and decide who will die that day :bysmilie: 
Matt, his family , you and your daughter have my deepest prayers and thoughts at this terrible time. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Prayers for Matt and everyone who loves him, and prayers for those trying to cope with the loss of the other boy. ((hugs)) for your daughter too she's so young to have to say goodbye to friends this way....


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, Brit. I'm so very sorry. I will definately pray for Matt, his family, and your daughter. 


Bless your heart. We love you ~ :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so sorry. That is just horrible! I will certainly be praying for Matt and his family. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Brit, we are so sorry and prayers are coming from Bob and Marsha.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh How AWFUL !! Will be keeping Matt and family and your daughter in my prayers!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's terrible and I'm so sorry. How sad for everyone involved. I hope Matt gets better soon. I'll keep everyone in my prayers. Please keep us updated. 
I get so mad when I hear about people drinking and driving. They just need to think about what can happen. How sad.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Drunk driving accidents are just so needless and senseless. I'm praying for Matt & his family, as well as your daughter and school mates. Things like this can just have a tremendous emotional toll on kids that age. How's your daughter doing? :grouphug:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

rayer:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about your daughter's friend Matt. Yes I will keep him in my prayers. Drunk driving causes so much pain!!!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh gosh - so sorry to hear this, Brit! How terribly sad and senseless, and how upsetting it must be for your daughter! Thinking of you, your
daughter and Matt and his family and hope he pulls through and gets his life back! :grouphug:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers being sent to your daughter and her friend Matt. rayer:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Brit, I'm sorry to hear that Matt has taken a turn for the worse. I will definitely keep him and his family in my thoughts and prayers. Drunk driving is just, well, there are no words for it.


----------



## fredasher (Dec 8, 2007)

I, too, am so sorry to hear this and will keep Matt, his family, your daughter and everyone involved in my prayers. I do hope the girl gets a long sentence, too. Drinking and driving is something people just do not learn. The punishment has to be stronger.
rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Sherry


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your daughter's friend, Matt. :bysmilie: 

Three years ago, I lost two dear friends of mine from a drunk driving incident (the drunkard fell asleep at the wheel and hit my friend's car, killing them both). :bysmilie: There's just no excuse for driving under the influence. 

I hope Matt pulls through. Matt will definitely be in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Sending everyone prayers and hugs to your daughter.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

That's horrible. Prayers to all involved.
xoxoxox


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Brit, how terribly awful! I'm so sorry. Sending good thoughts and prayers to all involved. :grouphug:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Brit, I'm sure your daughter must be devastated. What a tragedy, I'll keep Matt is my prayers.

Deb


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

:shocked: Thats so awful. You guys are in my thoughts. I really hate drunk people.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Brit I am so sorry to this horrible news. Your daughter and her friend are in my prayers. rayer:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That is so tragic & sad. I'm so sorry for Matt & his friend & their families & your daughter. I pray he'll get better soon. :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Brit how awful, prayers and healing thoughts being sent for Matt and his family rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

What a tragedy...prayers to Matt and his family rayer:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Any update today, Brit?


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

I am so embarrassed to come to this thread late...and I am so sorry to hear about this tragedy...I will say a prayer for you and your daughter, as well as Matt and his family.. and you all will be in my thoughts. :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie: 

((HUGS)))


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I updated on original post.


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 13 2009, 03:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705193


> My youngest daughter's long time friend was hit by a drunk driver enroute from picking up his
> friend at work Sunday evening. His friend was killed immediately and he's been in critical
> condition since but hopefully would stabilize. It seems he's taken a turn for the worse.
> If you could please keep him in prayer. His name is Matt and he's a nice kid. My daughter
> ...



Brit, I am praying like crazy for Matt. And what a blessing he was able to squeeze his Mom's hands. Gosh. He will get stronger!!! :grouphug:


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

My thoughts and prayers are with Matt and his family, and for your daughter, too. How tragic.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Continued prayers for Matt. I'm so glad they were able to let him wake up enough to respond to his mom.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 13 2009, 04:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705193


> UPDATE: 1/14 Matt is holding on and fighting the fight. He's not stabilized yet, so no surgery at this time.
> He is still sedated and has some brain swelling but they did bring him up long enough for
> him to squeeze his mom's hand. Please continue to keep him in prayers. THank you all so much!
> 
> The woman was going 80-90 miles an hour when she ran the red light.[/B]


Still praying for Matt


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Brit, Is this the same story that has been on the Houston News?


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

Brit,
God is still in the business of healing, so we will all keep praying for Matt to find strength to hang in there and fight the fight. I will also pray for the family too. 
Please keep us updated ok?
Elizabeth :wub:


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

What a tragedy, all because of a drunk. Prayers going out for Matt, and for his friend who lost his life so needlessly.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (bbry @ Jan 14 2009, 08:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706286


> Brit, Is this the same story that has been on the Houston News?[/B]



I don't know if it was on the Houston news but it has been in the Dallas and
Ft Worth news.

Thank you all for your continuing prayers. My daughter has been at the hospital
everyday to see his mother and to see him when they allow her. I'll certainly
keep you all updated. No news means no change. Today was the first bit of
change so he's fighting!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Still praying for a good outcome and recovery. rayer:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, I hope Matt pulls through. rayer:

Thanks for the update. I hope he stabilizes soon so he can have the surgery he needs. rayer:


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

What a horrible thing to be going through. My thoughts are with your daughter, Matt and the family and friends of the friend who passed. rayer: What an irresponsible thing for that woman to do, putting other peoples fate in her hands while drunk driving. Her day will come though. As for now, thoughts should all be on Matt and his fight. I am hoping for the best for him.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm praying for a full recovery rayer:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I pray he pulls through this Brit.
It's a great sign to know he is fighting.
Love and many many prayers :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Brit, I pray Matt will fully recover. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

My prayers are also with your daughter, Matt's family, and the family who lost their child. rayer: rayer: 
:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## prism (Dec 29, 2008)

This is so heartbreaking. I am so sorry this happened. Our prayers are with you.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

How sad. I'll keep him in my thoughts.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Just reading this now. So very very sad. This is why we always take cabs after a night of drinking.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I updated in OP.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I will continue to have Matt in my prayers and he will fully recover....

How is the family of the friend who passed away? :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 13 2009, 03:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705193


> My youngest daughter's long time friend was hit by a drunk driver enroute from picking up his
> friend at work Sunday evening. His friend was killed immediately and he's been in critical
> condition since but hopefully would stabilize. It seems he's taken a turn for the worse.
> If you could please keep him in prayer. His name is Matt and he's a nice kid. My daughter
> ...



Brit, from my very heart, we all are willing Matt to get better. Prayers to you, your daughter, Matt and his family.
I am so sorry about all of this...but Matt will get better...he will rayer: rayer:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you for keeping us updated. I have been praying daily for Matt and will most certainly continue to do so. My prayers are also with you, your daughter and his family. :grouphug:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am so sorry. I just came across this thread and did not read all the responses but wanted to let you know that your daughter and his family are in my prayers.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

so sorry. Sedning prayer your way and for the family.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear this. My thoughts & prayers are with Matt & his family. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, I praise you and thank you for loving us, I ask Lord that you would be with this young man Matt, I ask Lord that you would touch his body this very moment. Lord I believe in miracles and I am asking for one. I believe you are healing Matt, be with his family Lord bring peace and rest to all of them. Thank you in advance Lord. In Jesus name I pray Amen


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jan 15 2009, 08:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707023


> Heavenly Father, I praise you and thank you for loving us, I ask Lord that you would be with this young man Matt, I ask Lord that you would touch his body this very moment. Lord I believe in miracles and I am asking for one. I believe you are healing Matt, be with his family Lord bring peace and rest to all of them. Thank you in advance Lord. In Jesus name I pray Amen[/B]



Thank you, Paula. I was so hoping you'd send one of your beautiful prayers His way. :heart:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Prayers work, OH BOY, do I know that very well.

God bless and take care of Matt.

What an awful think to happen.

I certainly will say prayers for Matt his family and the family of the lost friend.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Brit -- just seeing this post and sending prayers for Matt. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Just checkin in, Brit give your daughter a big hug, I'm sure she's been a great comfort to Matts family. I'll keep praying


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Thank you all again. I'm posting an UPDATE on the OP.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Thank you Heavenly Father for being with Matt and the surgeons. We thank You that he has now stabilized. We ask that You continue to lay Your healing hand on him and strengthen his body so he can fight any infections and the pneumonia. We pray that all infections and the pneumonia leave his body, and for his condition to continue to improve where he will no longer be in critical condition. We ask for strength and comfort for his family and friends. We praise You and thank You for all that You are doing. In Jesus' name we pray....amen.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 18 2009, 09:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709216


> Thank you Heavenly Father for being with Matt and the surgeons. We thank You that he has now stabilized. We ask that You continue to lay Your healing hand on him and strengthen his body so he can fight any infections and the pneumonia. We pray that all infections and the pneumonia leave his body, and for his condition to continue to improve where he will no longer be in critical condition. We ask for strength and comfort for his family and friends. We praise You and thank You for all that You are doing. In Jesus' name we pray....amen.[/B]


Amen.

I'm continuing to keep Matt in my prayers. rayer:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I've been thinking about Matt, and I'm thankful that he stabilized and had the surgery and blood transfusion.

Gosh, I really hope he's not hit with pneumonia. I hope he shows great improvement real soon. rayer: 

I hope his family and your daughter are doing okay, too. :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh Brit, I am glad he is stable. :grouphug: I hope he keeps fighting and gets through this terrible trauma in his life.
Prayers and healing thoughts to Matt, his family and yours. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

How is Matt doing?


----------

